
Kleros: A Cornerstone of Mass Adoption in the Decentralized Economy? - xky
https://medium.com/kleros/kleros-a-cornerstone-of-mass-adoption-in-the-decentralized-economy-a446ec3606aa
======
trvski
Who chooses the jurors/arbitrators and how can you ensure they are capable of
making judgements on complex issues?

